# Free Patterns



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Woo Hoo! I've found another site with FREE patterns. :lol:

On the opening page is several boxes each containing free patterns. Enjoy!!

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com

:thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love that site.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

There's certainly plenty of choice. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You're welcome, missmolly x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

MORE goodies and I'll have to watch for the TX shop sale. Thanks...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Great variety.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great site,,,, ty   BTW, if you are ever over this way,,,let me know,,, I live not so far from the great Okeefeenokee Swamp,,,


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

Great site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link! Thanks


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info; I signed up.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info; I signed up.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great site. I could not resist to buy some yarn......Love for the first sight you know


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks now I will live to age 200! Just kidding but wish it was possible to finish everything I would love to make.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks, great site, have bookmarked it


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

You are all very welcome to the link.
If I find it..... I share it. x


----------

